# FIREBIRD RACE WAY AUTO CROSS / DRIFT



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey guys!! So my club Unleashed Auto, and our California Chapter will be hosting an all day Auto Cross / Drift event at Firebird International Race way Friday November 24th... If you want to go it will cost $100.00 to register and that will take of you for the day, we need at least 20 people to sign up... The more people we get the cheaper the registration will be and lunch will be provided. My name is Jared Sawyer please e-mail if you are interested no later than Monday the 20th. My e-mail is [email protected] If this goes well we will be hosting this event anually. Any additional prociede will go to benefit a local charity. Thank you and drive safe.


----------

